# General > Upcoming Events >  Sat 15th Oct

## Pengy

Saturday 15th Oct. My place Cable bay
BBQ beers and Bshit .
All welcome

----------


## ROKTOY

Sweet, 


Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

Anyone heading up from chch?
Happy to chip in for gas otherwise might be a miss

----------


## Pengy

Dammit!!!!
Due to major issues with my vehicle, I will have to can it for saturday night.
Got to prioritise getting myself mobile in order to pay the bills.
NOT a happy Pengy  :Oh Noes:

----------


## 223nut

Bugger... I'm sure your happier than the penguin I had in a bucket at 3am this morning.

Surely sole nice forum member in the nelson arra has a spare set of wheels for you?!

----------


## Pengy

> Bugger... I'm sure your happier than the penguin I had in a bucket at 3am this morning.
> 
> Surely sole nice forum member in the nelson arra has a spare set of wheels for you?!


I have wheels, but only till saturday potentially.
My landlord, a good man, came  out and towed me up to the house at 06.30, then loned me his wife`s car

----------


## mikee

> Dammit!!!!
> Due to major issues with my vehicle, I will have to can it for saturday night.
> Got to prioritise getting myself mobile in order to pay the bills.
> NOT a happy Pengy


WTF I know you said your car was making a funny noise but ................................................

----------


## kiwijames

Have a beer for me. It's my 50th on the 15th.

----------

